# Increase Male dog sex drive



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone out there know of a way to increase a male dogs sex drive? Increase sperm count?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

saabisil said:


> Anyone out there know of a way to increase a male dogs sex drive? Increase sperm count?


Wear loose briefs.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Golddogs said:


> Wear loose briefs.


ah ha ha hhahahahahha

excellent.

tt


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Buy him a subscription to PlayDog.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Does his tail look like this?









Might be a connection here?

Just saying regards

Bubba


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Just what I need; something to increase the sex drive in my males. NOT. LOL


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

There is a Canine Reproduction list (google Myra Savant Harris). I believe the recommendation for males is glycoflex... Here, this may help: http://www.quinncarlin.ca/docs/MaleReproIssues.pdf -Anne


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

saabisil said:


> Anyone out there know of a way to increase a male dogs sex drive? Increase sperm count?


How old is the dog? How much has he been bred? What is his sperm count? Why doesn't he do that you think there is a problem with sex drive? Some males are shy or won't mount with a trainer around. Has he had a thyroid panel done? Need more specifics. I have used a combination of supplements that seems to work.


----------



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Well lets see. He is 9 and a half years old. This will be the third time trying to breed him. The first time I just think he didn't know what to do. The second time either I missed the peak day or he shots blanks. We had 4 good ties on what I thought where day10-12-13 & 14. My male is very shy and very relaxed he is not real high strung at all. The last time we tried he was very ho hum until day 10. The he was very active. Now my female is 3 and she goes threw a split heat. At six months she gets very interesting to my male. She will not stand for him and there is no bleeding . And then about 2 months later she comes into a full heat cycle. Which is where we are now Day 8. We have had them both to our vet at the same time 2 days ago and she was about 60% changed. The vet has tried to collect semen from my male twice with no luck. She like shuts down and gets all depressed like he did something bad. We where going to try artificial insemination. We really want this to work this time. Because the vet said if it doesn't work you might start think about get my female fixed. Which would really suck. The whole reason for buy her was for breeding her to my male. She was the most exspensive dogs I ever bought a ( only the best ). Any help or suggestion would be great.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

saabisil said:


> Well lets see. He is 9 and a half years old. This will be the third time trying to breed him. The first time I just think he didn't know what to do. The second time either I missed the peak day or he shots blanks. We had 4 good ties on what I thought where day10-12-13 & 14. My male is very shy and very relaxed he is not real high strung at all. The last time we tried he was very ho hum until day 10. The he was very active. Now my female is 3 and she goes threw a split heat. At six months she gets very interesting to my male. She will not stand for him and there is no bleeding . And then about 2 months later she comes into a full heat cycle. Which is where we are now Day 8. We have had them both to our vet at the same time 2 days ago and she was about 60% changed. The vet has tried to collect semen from my male twice with no luck. She like shuts down and gets all depressed like he did something bad. We where going to try artificial insemination. We really want this to work this time. Because the vet said if it doesn't work you might start think about get my female fixed. Which would really suck. The whole reason for buy her was for breeding her to my male. She was the most exspensive dogs I ever bought a ( only the best ). Any help or suggestion would be great.


Wow, I'm not sure if I'm just not understanding but this all sounds like a bunch of spinning in circles, you need to get yourself to a vet who knows something about canine reproduction. 
Have you not had him collected and evaluated? Are you not doing progesterone tests on the bitch? These are two very obvious (and essential) things when dealing with an older stud, reluctant breeders, and/or missed matings. I'm not sure what you mean by "60% changed" but if you are only at day 8 of her season then that is probably way too early. 
There are a lot of issues with the problems you're having. Find a repro vet.
--Anney
Gainesville FL


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I agree with Furball. Get to a reproduction vet now if you want this breeding. Use progesterones and forget the smears. He is not interested because she's not ready and you don't know if he has sperm.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Maybe his protective gear is on too tight....










/Paul


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Give him a Red Bull... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBcelTVSFwQ


----------



## Dana O (Nov 4, 2003)

Try Dogra,
But be carefull, if he has a tie for more then 4 hours seek medical help.


----------



## saabisil (Jun 12, 2006)

Well like I have said in the first part. I might not have worded it the best way. He has been to the vet twice to try and get some of his sperm. He just shuts right off and acts like he is doing something wrong. It's just the way this dog has always been. When he's not sure of what is expected of him he just shuts down like you just scolded him.

We had her to the vet on day 2 and 6. The vet did a smear and on day six she said the cells where about 60% changed. Then she said it might be a good idea to try and collect from my male now.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Let me guess... for years you've been telling him "Leave It" when sniffing/getting amorous w/ the odoriferous girls? There seems to be a fine line there w/ some obedience dogs I've known, at least. He may not think it's okay to mount her if so, and certainly getting collected has to be, well, embarassing??? If so, I'd just suggest soft music, dimmed lights, and let what will be "be". Maybe you'll get lucky (your dog, that is). Anne


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

saabisil said:


> Well like I have said in the first part. I might not have worded it the best way. He has been to the vet twice to try and get some of his sperm. He just shuts right off and acts like he is doing something wrong. It's just the way this dog has always been. When he's not sure of what is expected of him he just shuts down like you just scolded him.
> 
> We had her to the vet on day 2 and 6. The vet did a smear and on day six she said the cells where about 60% changed. Then she said it might be a good idea to try and collect from my male now.



not to be ignorant, but why would you want to breed him if thats how he acts?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Did you try and collect him with a hot bitch there or just him and the vet? If there was no bitch there it doesn't surprise me he had no idea what to do.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Did you try and collect him with a hot bitch there or just him and the vet? If there was no bitch there it doesn't surprise me he had no idea what to do.


There just isn't any better way to word it than this. Well said....

/Paul


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Think I'll reserve the right to hold off on comments until we find out a bit more about the OWNER.

Jerry


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, I'll go with the flow. I do insist on being allowed a really hearty guffaw and a stupid grin for a while.

Behaving my ownself here Chris regards

Bubba


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Bubba


Bubba what fun is that. Maybe he needs that grass thread.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Nancy is right....

FORGET THE SLIDES!

Draw blood and send off for a progesterone test.

Take dog and bitch to vet and try to collect him (while he is sniffing her). If that does not work, collect a sample yourself at home (a ziplock bag will work) so that you can see if he is producing sperm (and if you drop it by the vet soon after collecting they will be able to tell you whether the sperm is viable). They can't give you motility rates and such because some of the sperm will be dead but dead sperm means he producing and if some sperm is alive you know you have something.

If you are unwilling to collect the dog yourself, find a repro vet, drop both dogs off and tell them to call you once the breeding is done.

You cannot go on how a dog acts (maybe he's not interested because she's not ready, or maybe she's ugly) and maybe she conceives but for some reason reabsorbs or something.

But start with step one and two, where is she in the cycle (blood test, not slides) and is he producing live sperm.

WRL


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WRL said:


> *find a repro vet*, drop both dogs off and tell them to call you once the breeding is done.
> 
> WRL


Under the circumstances, this is the best idea.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

You hit it on the head WRL.

The Bitch is UGLY!!!!!

Sometimes I amaze my ownself.

Jerry


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

send the bitch to my house Zeke says he'll do you a solid. LOL


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

My pup is getting on with a pillow every chance he gets. Of course he still young and still don't know how to phase himself and conserv his energy.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL, neither do I, I mean neither does my dog.

Jerry


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe there is a blue pills for dogs? Any Vets out there?  We could make $$$$ if somebody gets one approve for dogs.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

PM'd you with some info, saabisil.


----------



## Kathy Boorsma (Mar 27, 2021)

saabisil said:


> Anyone out there know of a way to increase a male dogs sex drive? Increase sperm count?


In my experience, after a good walk apart from his sweetheart, our dog gets extra frisky. Also daily walks and good food increase sexual health.


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Kathy Boorsma said:


> In my experience, after a good walk apart from his sweetheart, our dog gets extra frisky. Also daily walks and good food increase sexual health.


Might be a little late for all that, this question is 13 years old.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Heck of a first post Kathy 
welcome to the RTF


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> Heck of a first post Kathy
> welcome to the RTF


Must have Googled "Bubba" and "sex drive" and this old rtf thread popped up


----------

